# Bolens/ Briggs and stratton engine



## dcraig1000 (May 31, 2011)

My pop has a Bolens 42in deck riding mower with a 17.5 hp B&S engine. It has been down for a couple of years. He tore the motor apart to find out why it wasnt running well and never bothered putting it all back together. Now that pop is getting up there in age and cant keep up with his 4 acres of land, I have been going out there cutting his grass with a frickin push mower. Well I decided to put the engine back together and have a couple of questions. I adjusted the valve clearance to .004 and now the engine turns great. before it would stop at each compression stroke, so i believe that part is okay now. 2nd, he lost some springs on the carburator. one i believe for the choke and one for the speed control. he also has a bad coil(holes in the wire insulation). where can i find these parts to replace them


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like an MTD/bolens tractor - briggs motor parts can be found pretty much anywhere that carries mower parts - i usually go to a local cub cadet dealer and get motor parts - just be sure to write the engine numbers ( model, code numbers) down when you go to get them.

Springs should be pretty cheep- but the coil will run around $50 or more - try using some electrical tape ( if the wire itself isnt damaged ) around the wire first - ive done that before and it worked- just so it doesnt ground out - if it works itll save you from buying a new mag.


----------



## dcraig1000 (May 31, 2011)

Okay, I have the valves adjusted, the choke set up correctly, I have spark and compression, a new air filter, but Im not getting any fuel to the combustion chamber. Fuel is getting to the carburator but its coming out through the pushrod holes into the valve area.....any suggestions????


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check to see if the float is full of fuel.It sounds as if it's flooding,and being pumped through the breather valve.Pull the oil dipstick,and hold a match,or lighter,under it.If it flames up,and burns for a few seconds,it's flooding the crankcase with fuel.Sometimes,when they sit for a long period of time,fuel gets into the float,it sinks,and causes flooding.Remove the float,and shake it near your ear.any sound means the float is bad.Since it's not getting fuel,I'd check all the jets& passages,in the carb,too.Good luck.


----------



## dcraig1000 (May 31, 2011)

success!! I took the carburetor apart and removed the bowl and all the adjustment screws, doused everything in carb cleaner and put her back together. aside from a lopey idle, she is running awesome!!! thanks..........


----------



## dcraig1000 (May 31, 2011)

so much for it running awesome. it has started backfiring real bad and throwing oil everywhere....what should i be looking for?


----------

